# 2021 East Coast Gathering (ECG) - Sunday, August 1, Washington, DC Area



## WildBoar (Jun 19, 2021)

At my house in Alexandria (northern Virginia) again -- same as the few years before 2020.

Lots of knives. Lots of food. Lots of home cooks and pro cooks. District Cutlery (nee DC Sharp) and Butch Harner should be here as well. A handful of regulars already have it on their schedule.

Great opportunity to catch up with old friends, make some new ones, ogle and fondle a few hundred kitchen knives, eat some good food and lie to a bunch of people about how good a sharpener you are.

The event is indoor, so no problems with weather. We put in a patio last Fall, so if it's not normal late July/ early August weather it's a good hang-out spot.

We are spouse-friendly, so feel free to bring yours out.

I have contact info for most past attendees. If you have not been here before and would like to attend please PM me your name and an email address and I will send you out additional information prior to the event (including the address).

For those who would like to cook here there is a gas stovetop, some ovens, a gas grill and a charcoal grill or two.

I would like to pull together a dinner the night before, like in the old days. (well, like in every year except 2019, when no one could make it) 

Please note that due to the indoor nature of this event attendees must be fully vaccinated.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 19, 2021)

As before, REALLY looking forward to it. So generous of you to host this. It's always been a terrific gathering.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 19, 2021)

We've missed you, Larry. Looking forward to seeing a lot of people I have not seen for a little over 2 years.

All the knives are an added bonus.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you! And it's comforting to realize, in the context of knives, that I don't have to feel threatened when someone says they've missed me:


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 22, 2021)

@RonB @fimbulvetr check your PMs.

@agp just want to bring this thread to your attention. Plenty of amari in stock here


----------



## agp (Jun 25, 2021)

Oooh I'll be out of town  Really wish I could be here with my amaro dell Etna! Next time!


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 28, 2021)

@Chang. This a the official thread for the gathering

@musicman980 if your interested the info is here


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 28, 2021)

Bumping this. I have reached out to quite a few DC-area members via PM or email, but many have not yet responded. @rogue108, Chang and I swapped messages last week, so I think we are good. @musicman980 , shoot me a PM with an email address and I can get you on my distro list for when I send out more detailed info as we get closer to the event.

There will be a few attendees that don't come to KKF much anymore, as well as a handful of people who are not on the forums.


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 28, 2021)

Wish I could, but I'll be in NY. Maybe next time!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 28, 2021)

No issues with graduations, weddings, etc., but sadly it is when many will be taking vacations.

Not that NYC is that far away... And easy 4 hour sprint down, play with knives for a few hours, and sprint back up.


----------



## rogue108 (Jul 1, 2021)

Dave, Do you mind adding @julestools to your distro list too. Trying to get all of Philly to show up.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 1, 2021)

rogue108 said:


> Dave, Do you mind adding @julestools to your distro list too. Trying to get all of Philly to show up.


Will do. @julestools please shoot me a PM with your email address (I think I saw you on IG as well).

Andrew, please bring Mark Vietri and Mike Solomonov as well. Thank you.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 5, 2021)

BUMP

Less than 4 weeks to go until the ECG.

Shoot me a PM with your email address if you are interested on receiving info.


----------



## rogue108 (Jul 9, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Will do. @julestools please shoot me a PM with your email address (I think I saw you on IG as well).
> 
> Andrew, please bring Mark Vietri and Mike Solomonov as well. Thank you.


 
Dave,
I'm getting to this message late. Where do I find Mark Vietri and Mike Solomonov? How should I kidnap them and get them VA? Is this a deal where I need to get an unmarked box van, black hoods, and tranquilizers.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm pretty sure they knock around in downtown Philadelphia. It's not a very big place, so just drive around until you come across Vietri sitting on the front steps of one of his restaurants drinking an espresso. No need for an unmarked van or hoods, as people who see them in your car will figure they are just sleeping after a long cooking session together. But you will definitely need the tranquilizers.


----------



## MikeO (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey All! David finally got a hold of me via PM and we are confirmed in attending. It sounded like food was already well covered so I have offered to prepare some cocktails and provide a loose 'cocktail class' once or maybe twice throughout the event if there is interest.

I am not sure how regularly everyone is checking in on this thread, but if anyone reads this and can provide rough time frames when they plan to be in attendance I can plan the potential class or two around that. Otherwise I guess we can shoot for the middle of the party and hope for solid overlap.

Also, if anyone has any strong base liqour preferences I will happily accept input. Right now I am planning for 3 or maybe 4 drinks based around a whiskey, a gin, a rum or tequila and possibly a fourth spirit.

Looking forward to meeting everyone, checking out some awesome knives and eating some delicious food!

Cheers,
Mike O


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 10, 2021)

David,

Thanks for hosting this! i am looking forward to attending and seeing everyone again. Is there a list of what people are bringing food wise? Has anyone offered to try and replicate Doug Seward's pork belly crack? That was always so amazing.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 10, 2021)

Bill, there is no list of food yet. Right now we are trying to stay focused on the important things -- the drinks!  

One forum members messaged me this morning that he will be grilling two flank steaks. I made jerk chicken last week and have a good amount of the paste left, so I may grill some half chickens on a pack or two of thighs.

Rick (Theory) brought porchetta in 2019, and it was killer. I don't know what he has in mind this year.


----------



## nwshull (Jul 13, 2021)

Is this open for anyone in the DC Area to attend? Any obligation associated with attending? I'm unclear whether I'll be in town that weekend or not, but looks fun.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 13, 2021)

@nwshull it's only open to those who likes knives, food, drinks and have been vaccinated. And you don't even have to be in the DC area -- past ECGs in VA and PA have drawn forum members from Hawaii, CA, WI, PA, NY, NJ, NC, etc.


----------



## nwshull (Jul 13, 2021)

I’ve been vaccinated and like all three, so count me in, assuming I’m in town, still waiting on a family thing for timing.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 13, 2021)

PM me your email address and I will send you some info -- ha, never mind, I see your PM.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 18, 2021)

Another bump! Only two weeks to go.

It looks like a pretty full house. Besides a cocktail demonstrations or two there may also be a knife polishing demo.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 20, 2021)

Attendees, there will be some lessons on natural stone polishing/ kasumi finishing. Please bring some sai mai, wide bevel knives and/ or iron clad knives you would like to try polishing. This is an extra-special treat, along with learning a lot about natural stones from a very accomplished forum member.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 25, 2021)

The ECG is only one week from today!


----------



## larrybard (Jul 27, 2021)

My enthusiasm continues to build. I plan to drive down Sunday (from Philly, as usual -- and happy to try and provide a lift to anyone else in the area who's interested, if feasible). Maybe I missed some reference to the schedule, but around what time on Sunday do you expect attendees to be arriving?


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 28, 2021)

Whenever people start rolling in. The last couple of events some of the travelers (i.e, Doug (RIP :-( ) and Butch usually rolled in around 11:30 am. The pace picked up a lot at noon.

I was just reading some Covid stuff the City of Alexandria sent out earlier tonight. Cases around here are rising. They are recommending masking even if vaccinated when at indoor public spaces, which my house will be on Sunday for all practical purposes. I will not give anyone who wants to wear a mask a hard time -- everyone please do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## Chefget (Jul 28, 2021)

Sure wish I could make it...but a long drive from Santa Barbara!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 28, 2021)

If you start today you can make it! 

If all goes well there will be a new DT gyuto made with Larrin's new steel floating around the event.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 28, 2021)

DRINK UPDATE

MikeO has been working with a new distillery in DC (Chacho Distillery) on some cocktail recipes for the ECG. They produce japepeno-infused liquor, so it may be similar to Son's Native Heat from a few years ago. One of the distillery owners hopes to be here for part of the event. There should be a couple batch cocktails featuring Chacho's products, and MikeO will also use them for the cocktail class he is going to put on. Plus there will be some other liquor/ liqueurs around. There also may be some bottle of Chacho's liquors available for purchase at their wholesale pricing.

This will be the first time having real drinks/ cocktails since I started hosting, and it should add a another dimension to the event.

The polishing/ kasumi finishing lesson will also be a real treat (bring your san mai/ single bevels!).

Now I just need to hear what food some of you attendees may be bringing


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 29, 2021)

Happy to report we were able to pull together a group to go to dinner on Saturday night. We'll be visiting ChefCosta at Zaytinya again this year, which is always a treat. On a side note, DC just announced today that masks are required again when indoors starting at 5:00 am on Saturday; vaccination status does not matter.

*EDITED* Probably would be wise for ECG attendees on Sunday to be masked, for the safety of everyone in attendance (just to avoid confusion -- this is NOT a mandate, just a suggestion). Neither Virginia nor Alexandria have issued a formal requirement, but since DC made an announcement today it is possible at least Alexandria will follow on their heels -- *if they do*, attendees will be asked to comply.


----------



## riba (Jul 30, 2021)

This always sounds like so much fun! Have a great time!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 30, 2021)

riba said:


> This always sounds like so much fun! Have a great time!


Still 50 hours away. Plenty of time to hop on a plane...


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 31, 2021)

getting ready for tomorrow


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 1, 2021)

Hopefully some of the attendees who too pics will post them here. I think there are quite a few scattered around IG, but not tagged to #kkfecg2021.

Very cool event with MikeO and a chef friend of his making up cocktails, and musicman980 showing a vast array of natural stones and how to use them. And we ate some good food, too. Oh, and there may have been a knife two... Or maybe close to 300.

We also all met knifemaker Henry Hyde for the first time. He makes some really nice knives with great profiles.


----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks to David and everyone who helped host yesterday. It was great to put some faces with those KKF handles. I took some photos. Hopefully no one minds me sharing.


----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Campbell (Aug 2, 2021)

Awesome pics. I see Marc was well represented there . Would love to come to the next one, schedule permitting.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 2, 2021)

Great pictures, thanks for posting those!
I missed that Wilburn Forge, whose was that?


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2021)

Jayson, thanks for making the trek up here. It was nice meeting you and Danielle. And thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## phoka (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing pictures. Looks like you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## larrybard (Aug 2, 2021)

Bill13 said:


> Great pictures, thanks for posting those!
> I missed that Wilburn Forge, whose was that?


Not 100% certain, but the Wilburn Forge might have been one of mine.

And, yes, thanks for posting the pictures, which roughly convey how impressive so many knives on display were -- even though, in most cases they represented only a small portion of their owners' collections.

David, you deserve a public commendation for going through all the trouble each year to host the ECG; thank you again!


----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Jayson, thanks for making the trek up here. It was nice meeting you and Danielle. And thanks for posting the pics.



It was a really mind meltingly amazing experience. I've never been around so many unicorns. Thanks to everyone who shared their knives, knowledge, food and drink



larrybard said:


> Not 100% certain, but the Wilburn Forge might have been one of mine.
> 
> And, yes, thanks for posting the pictures, which roughly convey how impressive so many knives on display were -- even though, in most cases they represented only a small portion of their owners' collections.
> 
> David, you deserve a public commendation for going through all the trouble each year to host the ECG; thank you again!



The Wilburn was one of yours Larry.

You have a remarkable collection


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2021)

larrybard said:


> Not 100% certain, but the Wilburn Forge might have been one of mine.
> 
> And, yes, thanks for posting the pictures, which roughly convey how impressive so many knives on display were -- even though, in most cases they represented only a small portion of their owners' collections.
> 
> David, you deserve a public commendation for going through all the trouble each year to host the ECG; thank you again!


Larry, the knives you brought were stunning. That Lisch is absolutely mesmerizing.

Happy to host to get the old gang back together. And add to it with people from Philly and Richmond I have not met before, including some new faces from the DC/ Baltimore regions.


----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Larry, the knives you brought were stunning. That Lisch is absolutely mesmerizing.
> 
> Happy to host to get the old gang back together. And add to it with people from Philly and Richmond I have not met before, including some new faces from the DC/ Baltimore regions.



Props to Henry Hyde (knife maker from Baltimore) Had a great time talking knives with him and my significant other pulled the trigger on a cool little petty. W2 dressed with black palm and stabilized walnut. Thick spine, double concave, itty bitty tip. Had a blast cooking dinner with it tonight


----------



## stringer (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## larrybard (Aug 3, 2021)

Now the only thing standing in the way of it having been an absolutely perfect event for me, is the continuing absence of the recipe for that fabulous, unforgettable garlicky hummus.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 4, 2021)

Haha -- Bill's just torturing you.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 4, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Haha -- Bill's just torturing you.


And all the while I thought he was such a nice guy. Seems like he sure had me fooled. Maybe I should have counted my knives before I packed up and left.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm a bit jealous of you US guys being able to meet in decent numbers. 

How do KKFers react to TFs in person?


----------



## larrybard (Aug 4, 2021)

Dull_Apex said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you US guys being able to meet in decent numbers.
> 
> How do KKFers react to TFs in person?


Okay, at the risk of revealing even greater ignorance than those who have met me have already recognized: I give up -- what is a "TF"? (Standing by, waiting to be extremely embarrassed.)


----------



## stringer (Aug 4, 2021)

Dull_Apex said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you US guys being able to meet in decent numbers.
> 
> How do KKFers react to TFs in person?


I got to hold a TF for the first time. A brand new 270 that the owner of District Cutlery brought.


larrybard said:


> Okay, at the risk of revealing even greater ignorance than those who have met me have already recognized: I give up -- what is a "TF"? (Standing by, waiting to be extremely embarrassed.)


Teruyasu Fujiwara (the one on top with the finger notch)

The reputation is very nice steel and grind. Crap fit and finish. Very expensive.

The one I saw looked pretty good except for the bolster.


----------



## Pointless1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Looking at some of these knives makes me realize how shallow the water is at my end of the pool.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 4, 2021)

But the sad, even pathetic, irony, is that some of the owners don't come close to having sufficient knowledge, sophistication and/or skills to really appreciate what they own.

(No, don't ask me to name at least one example.)


----------



## MikeO (Aug 8, 2021)

Great meeting and talking to everyone at the event. A big thanks to David for hosting and to everyone who brought their knives and let us oggle and handle them.

I am looking forward to the next one!

I will see if Jime has any photos I can post up to add to what Stringer loaded up thus far.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 14, 2021)

larrybard said:


> And all the while I thought he was such a nice guy. Seems like he sure had me fooled. Maybe I should have counted my knives before I packed up and left.


Larry,

Very sorry this took me so long to get around to. Work has been crazy blah blah blah. Anyway here it is:


Hummus from _Sababa_ cookbook 

Two 15-oz cans of chickpeas, drained (3/4 c. liquid reserved) 
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 c. pure tahini paste
1/3 c. freshly squeezed lemon juice, plus more if you like very lemony hummus
2 teaspoons kosher salt, plus more to taste
Extra-virgin olive oil and smoked paprika, for serving

In bowl of food processor, combine the chickpeas with 1/2 c. of the reserved chickpea liquid, the garlic, tahini, lemon juice, and salt and process until smooth and creamy, 2-3 minutes depending on the strength of your processor and how creamy you want the hummus to be. Add more of the reserved chickpea liquid as needed to reach the consistency you want, and season with more salt to taste. 

Garlic confit from Yotam Ottolenghi Teaches Modern Middle Eastern Cooking (MasterClass series)

12 garlic cloves, peeled
6 thyme sprigs
1 green chili (I did not add this)
200 ml olive oil 
salt

Combine all ingredients in a small sauce-pan over medium-low heat. Cover and cook until the garlic is soft and just beginning to color, about 20-25 minutes.
Leave the lid on, remove from the heat, and set aside for 10 minutes; the garlic will continue to cook in the heat of the oil. 
Strain the oil into a clean glass jar and spoon in the garlic, thyme, and chili. Once cool, transfer everything to an airtight, sterilized jar and store at room temperature for several weeks. 

My Notes: Good chickpeas are important so no Goya or Bushes. I used one can of Simply Organic and one can of Shahia I got from the local Middle Eastern market - they are from Jordan. Of course soaking dry beans overnight is even better.
We used Ziyad tahini paste and I am sure there is better but i have not done a tasting like I have for chick peas.
Toward the end of blending we added some salt, 8 of the gloves that were part of the confit, and about two thirds of a 1/4 cup of the oil.
The remaining oil we spooned on once plated.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 14, 2021)

Bill, All is forgiven! I have no doubt that it was worth waiting for. And I hope you took all my comments in the good-natured manner in which they were intended. And thanks for the bonus garlic confit recipe. I've been so eager to make the hummus. And I appreciate the notes concerning premium ingredients, etc. Regards, L


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 14, 2021)

No worries, I knew your comments were all good natured!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 14, 2021)

Larry, once you are good with the making a basic hummus recipe, you can play around with variations. The garlic confit sounds good. Roasted garlic is good. Roasted bell pepper is another common variation. Leah makes it every now and then with a handful of cilantro, which is also good. It is very versatile.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm eager to first make the basic hummus -- after seeing if there are any convenient sources of premium chickpeas (though can't help but wonder how much of a difference they would make in a recipe like this, but I suppose there's no arguing with success, and Bill's hummus was, IMHO, fantastic).


----------



## stringer (Aug 14, 2021)

larrybard said:


> I'm eager to first make the basic hummus -- after seeing if there are any convenient sources of premium chickpeas (though can't help but wonder how much of a difference they would make in a recipe like this, but I suppose there's no arguing with success, and Bill's hummus was, IMHO, fantastic).



The regular canned ones are a completely different variety than the ones that are good for hummus. It doesn't affect the flavor much but you can't get that super creamy texture without the right beans.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 31, 2022)

2022?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes, and thanks for bring this to life. Last week I entertained shooting for the last half of May, but that conflicts with a couple of you. So I am currently open to suggestions for a good time range over the summer.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 3, 2022)

David - let me know and I (or just my knives) will make the trip ... would love to connect the dots ... faces that is!

All the best,

TjA


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2022)

Currently looking to select a Sunday (or possibly a Monday) in June or July.


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 6, 2022)

I forgot it's that time of year again. Wow time flies. You I'm ready whenever


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks like the date is just about nailed down, although I will give it a few more days before making an announcement. Sunday, July 24, 2022, seems to work best for some of the local people I have reached out to so far.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 25, 2022)

MontezumaBoy said:


> David - let me know and I (or just my knives) will make the trip ... would love to connect the dots ... faces that is!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> TjA



Nice!


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 26, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Looks like the date is just about nailed down, although I will give it a few more days before making an announcement. Sunday, July 24, 2022, seems to work best for some of the local people I have reached out to so far.



Sounds good!
(I'm not currently a "local person" but will be by July . . . )


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 26, 2022)

toddnmd said:


> Sounds good!
> (I'm not currently a "local person" but will be by July . . . )


Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------

